# In FL, Looking for Small Standard or Large Mini in Apricot



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Did you try contacting one of the ARPC officers to ask for their suggestions on breeders? They know the scoop on who has pups and who's about to.

You might also find breeders in Florida (or elsewhere) via the Poodle Club of America website. 
Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts

or contact:

Leslie Newing (PCA Breeder referral east of the Mississippi)
(203) 255-3396
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time
[email protected]

I have an over-sized mpoo, he's almost 18" and 20 lbs. Keep the faith, the poodle pup you want is out there somewhere. Good luck!:clover:


----------



## les_garten (Jul 22, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Did you try contacting one of the ARPC officers to ask for their suggestions on breeders? They know the scoop on who has pups and who's about to.
> 
> You might also find breeders in Florida (or elsewhere) via the Poodle Club of America website.
> Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts
> ...


Thanx! A lot of good ideas here.


----------

